# مباراة ايطاليا والمانيا بث مباشر يورو 2012



## توويوتااا (28 يونيو 2012)

مباراة ايطاليا والمانيا بث مباشر يورو 2012









تخوض المانيا نصف نهائي كأس أوروبا أمام ايطاليا اليوم في وارسو بأبهى حلة بعد فوزها في 4 مباريات على التوالي من النهائيات المقامة في پولندا وأوكرانيا، لكنها تدرك جيدا انها لم تذق طعم الفوز أمام خصمها في جميع المباريات الإقصائية ضمن البطولات الكبرى

المناسبة : دور النصف النهائي من بطولة امم اوروبا
اليوم : الخميس 28 يونيو 2012
القناة الناقلة : الجزيرة الرياضية +9 , +10 , HD-1 , HD-2
المعلقين : يوسف سيف , رؤوف خليف , علي سعيد الكعبي
الوقت : 9:45 مساءاً بتوقيت مكة المكرمة
الحكم: ستيفان لانوي ( فرنسا ) 
الملعب : الاستاد الوطني في وارسو 







اضغط هنااااااا لمشاهدة المبارة




online car insurance TV Online Free Egyptian online car insurance TV Free - Watch Internet online car insurance TV Free Ch from Egypt


او



for Italian University Degree TV - Free Watching Internet University Degree TV channels from Italy





شكرا لاهتمامك وننتظر ردكم البناء ​


----------

